# Beardie staple food



## dailyskin (Jan 6, 2009)

I've done a fair bit of research into the diet for my new beardie. I would like to feed him as much from my own garden as possible - because a) it is all healthy and organic, and b) because there is LOTS, and I can pick it freshly as needed.

I am happy to plant new things, but are any of these things suitable as the 'staple greens' for everyday?

- Flat leaf parsley
- Rosemary
- Rocket

I am happy to plant something like curly endive if those aren't suitable


----------



## Miffy (Jan 6, 2009)

Mine loves dandelion, eats some apple, lettuce


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 6, 2009)

grow carrots and bockcho ( or how ever ya spell it )


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 6, 2009)

Book chow?  the green stuff!


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh? I read somewhere that bok choi isn't as good as some other greens... I might try to track down some seeds for Collard Greens, as everyone seems to rave about them as a beardie food...

I do like the idea of feeding my beardie lots of herbs though - apparently they are healthy, and they will make the tank smell lovely LOL!


----------



## Dave (Jan 6, 2009)

bok choy
dandelion
endive
squash

carrot shoudn't be fed as a staple and lettuce has no nutritional value only high water intake.. good for hydrating them or they need to go to the toilet


----------



## bredli_lover (Jan 6, 2009)

Miffy said:


> Mine loves dandelion, eats some apple, lettuce


 I've heard that lettuce isn't that nutritional, (really only good for hydration?) and asian greens are better.


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 6, 2009)

Hmm So I'm thinking:

- Mostly Collard Greens and Endive
- Some herbs, capsicum, shredded carrot, pumpkin, beans, wheatgrass etc.
- Weekly fruit like berries, mango, banana, pear etc.

And cactus fruit seems to be a goer too lol...


----------



## squeal (Jan 6, 2009)

My two are WA beardies but they love broccoli.
Always first to go


----------



## Kirby (Jan 6, 2009)

dailyskin said:


> Hmm So I'm thinking:
> 
> - Mostly Collard Greens and Endive
> - Some herbs, capsicum, shredded carrot, pumpkin, beans, wheatgrass etc.
> ...



you got it. for the salads (20% juvi, 80$ adult of the diet) 

i do, 50% greens, endive, bok choy, choy sum, carrot tops, parsley, dandelion. 

35% veg, squash, beans, snow pea, bean sprouts, small amounts of carrot. 

15$ berries, blue, black, strawb etc. papaya, mango, apricot, etc.


----------



## Dave (Jan 6, 2009)

banana shouldn't be given much, rocket is good, so is rosemary, collard greens is endive/water cres..



dailyskin said:


> Hmm So I'm thinking:
> 
> - Mostly Collard Greens and Endive
> - Some herbs, capsicum, shredded carrot, pumpkin, beans, wheatgrass etc.
> ...


----------



## Kirby (Jan 6, 2009)

squeal said:


> My two are WA beardies but they love broccoli.
> Always first to go



broccoli binds to calcium and lowers their absorption, a quick way to MBD. 

i dont understand who on earth ever suggest mixed frozen veg. carrot, corn, broc and peas??? wth?


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 6, 2009)

Great I'm glad I seem to be on the right track - I guess as long as the bulk of veg diet is good greens, I can just alternate the other fruit and veg as I have it in the house 

I CAN"T WAIT to release it into the veggie garden for a play when he is older too! He can have a great time munching on herbs and greens all he wants (supervised of course!)


----------



## Kirby (Jan 6, 2009)

dailyskin said:


> Great I'm glad I seem to be on the right track - I guess as long as the bulk of veg diet is good greens, I can just alternate the other fruit and veg as I have it in the house
> 
> I CAN"T WAIT to release it into the veggie garden for a play when he is older too! He can have a great time munching on herbs and greens all he wants (supervised of course!)



LOL
i failed at my veggie patch... like 99% of us.. 

i always keep a pack of frozen berries. and every weeks grab and endive and bok choy (or whatver) some squash, beans, and a fruits. papaya mango etc, if your lucky, the greens an dveg will last two weeks. then the next week swap it up. 

NEVER feed rubarb, avocado, 

also have a look at. http://www.beautifuldragons.503xtreme.com/Nutrition.html


----------



## Dave (Jan 6, 2009)

http://www.beautifuldragons.503xtreme.com/Nutrition.html

Favourite it 

lol Kirby beat me to it :lol:


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah thanks  I've been studying that one too!

Kirby the veggie garden just needs lots of water and sun!! In fact the main problem I have is 'Bolting' eg growing out of control!!! I'm hoping the beardie will help with that! Help by eating lots of the greens and herbs!


----------



## brayden49 (Jan 6, 2009)

hi here's a site where can buy collard green seeds from.
Very easy to grow.
Full sunlight and water once a week.
Your beardies will love you...
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/COLLARDS-Geo...AU_Plants_Seeds_Bulbs?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## Sarah24 (Jan 6, 2009)

if your gonna feed carrot...try and limit it...i know my beardie favours it when i give to him...hey like it because it has a high sugar content but it isnt that good for them. As long as you give them some nice variety including dandelions, herbs, asian greens etc. you will have a very happy beardie


----------



## Wild_Insights (Jan 11, 2009)

My beardies get a variety of occasional veggies and herbs from the garden like zucchini, celery, basil, mint, rocket, mustard, nasturtiums, snow peas, broad beans as well as many of the already mentioned regular foods like dandelions, endive and bok choy.

Hope that helps


----------



## Kay-Dee95 (Jan 16, 2009)

well mine loves alfalfa and thats good for them and i heard that watermelon they like as a treat if you want to feed him pumkin make it butternut


----------



## Kristy86 (Jan 16, 2009)

hey there, my guys all love there bok choy, choy sum, etc, as well as there apples they are a bit fussy about anything else!! but love their fruit as a treat and this time of the year LOVE hibiscus flowers, go nuts over them!!


----------



## Gretschem (Jan 16, 2009)

wow. some of these Beardies eat better then me


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 19, 2009)

I want to try a live plant in the enclosure - should I try a cactus, or do you think something like Rosemary or Mint would be better?>?


----------



## Kay-Dee95 (Jan 19, 2009)

rosemary good
heres a site of plants you might want to use
http://www.beautifuldragons.503xtreme.com/Nutritionframes.html
hope it helps


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 19, 2009)

I think I might try Wheatgrass! It's pretty nutritious, and will be nice and soft and grassy!


----------



## jibba (Jan 24, 2009)

I just ordered Danelion Seeds online and will be organically growing these both for my Beardie/

Most places I checked don't have seeds as Dandelion's are considered a weed. Far from it IMO.

Great green to eat.


----------



## LauraM (Jan 24, 2009)

MM tasty dandilines


----------



## Sel (Jan 24, 2009)

I can never find endive, 

At the moment my beardie gets,
Bokchoy
snow pea sprouts
carrot occasionally
nectarine if i have it in fridge
celery, occasionally
dandelions, occasionally

I have a bag of frozen berries in the freezer, never thought of using them. Do they like berries alot?? i think they are blueberries and rasberries


----------



## Australis (Jan 24, 2009)

green beans and capsicum was always a hit with mine.


----------



## jibba (Jan 24, 2009)

Try these guys..

http://www.greenharvest.com.au/index.htm


----------



## Ishah (Jan 24, 2009)

MzSel said:


> I can never find endive,
> 
> At the moment my beardie gets,
> Bokchoy
> ...


 
I've only managed to find endive as a bunch/whole big plant thingo at woolies... and only as seedlings in coles occasionally...when in season... 

And mine also MUCH prefer Mizuma to endive... Have tried leaving a seedling of either one in there at a time, and the Mizuma is gone by the end of the day, and the endive is wilting and starting to shrivel 2-3 days later still with a fair hack out of it, but if I offer him a Mizuma leaf and an endive leaf he is definately more enthusiastic about the Mizuma... I personally prefer the taste of Mizuma too... its not as bitter! Its definately a hit/favourite with him when its in season!

Mine LOVE blueberries! I give him all the dud ones when they're on special  Thats his favourite time of week lol.


----------



## Sel (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Ishah
Ive never heard of Mizuma, will have a look for it.

I bought some mung bean sprouts.. just wondering if they are ok to feed ???
I wanted alfalfa and they didnt have any AGAIN.. uggh

Thanks


----------



## lightning (Jan 27, 2009)

Pumpkin, Pumpkin, Pumpkin they love it cause it's colourful. Of urse i also feed them a variety of greens, i used to feed carrot but do only occasionally now, pumpkin is better for them and they like it just as much.


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 27, 2009)

Apparently the Megaray is quite good for growing plants, so I'm going to have a good go at growing some nice wheatgrass and Rosemary in the enclosure...

I've also planted Collard Greens and Mustard Greens seeds in the garden... Fingers crossed!


----------



## Wild_Insights (Jan 28, 2009)

dailyskin said:


> ...I'm going to have a good go at growing some nice wheatgrass and Rosemary in the enclosure...



I tested my beardies with some dandelion plants in their enclosure - bad idea. My little gutsy girl ripped the entire plant out and ate everything except the root. Currently I'm preparing some native pigface to go in their enclosure, apparently they can eat the flowers but my beardies don't like them. Oh well, at least it will look better than the artificial plants.


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 29, 2009)

Wild_Insights said:


> I tested my beardies with some dandelion plants in their enclosure - bad idea. My little gutsy girl ripped the entire plant out and ate everything except the root. Currently I'm preparing some native pigface to go in their enclosure, apparently they can eat the flowers but my beardies don't like them. Oh well, at least it will look better than the artificial plants.


 
Is that so bad though? It's a staple green, they are good for them!


----------



## bnalbino (Jan 29, 2009)

watermelon, nectarine, rockmelon, mint, dandelion, petunias (doubles are better than single flowers) violets, 


my dragon will get a mix off those and then some roaches depepnding on the supply i have, if he can get near a spider, grasshopper or stick insect then its game on too lol


----------



## JasonL (Jan 29, 2009)

Mine only get dandelions and various flowers. I feed insects as a staple though, and offer greens every second / third day.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 29, 2009)

Jibba - I know, it took me a while to find Dandelion seeds too.

JasonL - depends on the age of the dragons - only young should have a higher percentage of insects compared to vegetable matter. Then as adults it need to be the other way around.

Carrot actually binds to calcium so should only be fed as a treat now and them.


----------



## JasonL (Jan 29, 2009)

Shannon said:


> JasonL - depends on the age of the dragons - only young should have a higher percentage of insects compared to vegetable matter. Then as adults it need to be the other way around.
> .



I know that's the general thoughts on keeping BD's, but it's not mine. There are many factors which change when keeping them in captivity, and it depends on how you keep and breed them. BD's prefer to eat live food over greens any day, and as long as they are not over weight, which mine never get a chance to be, I prefer to feed insects as staple and have greens on offer ( which they only pick at ). I have kept dragons before ( adult barbata's) that never touched greens once, and not from lack of trying.


----------



## Dragoness (Jan 29, 2009)

I buy the leafy salad mix from Woolies for my guy and he seems to like everything thats in it (we dont have a coles anywhere near us. I tried him with a grape the other day and he went crazy, so I guess he loves grapes!!! Hes 2yo now, I put fresh greens in every day, sometimes he eats them, sometimes he doesnt and I offer woodies every 2-3rd day, which he pigs out on.
A quick question on flowers though, Im guessing I should grow my own from seeds instead of buying flowers already growing form a nursery (since Im not sure what they are sprayed with)? Do I just feed the flower, or can I offer the whole plant?

Cheers


----------



## JasonL (Jan 29, 2009)

Never feed commercial flowers. I feed whole dandelion plants and various flowers from friends yards that I know are too lazy to spray them, usually hibiscus flowers.


----------



## Kyro (Jan 29, 2009)

I feed my lot pretty much every weed & flower in our house yard & havn't had a sick beardie yet. This includes dandelions, clover,hibiscus,parsley,geraniums,pergoniums,rose petals daisys & a heap of others. There are a few things they won't eat so just pay attention & if they don't like something then don't bother feeding them that again.


----------



## Kyro (Jan 29, 2009)

Forgot to mention I don't ever use any type of herbicide/pesticide & do all pest & weed control manually


----------



## Wild_Insights (Feb 3, 2009)

dailyskin said:


> Is that so bad though? It's a staple green, they are good for them!



..only because I was hoping it would last them longer!


----------



## Christopher51383 (Feb 3, 2009)

give them endive,carrot,apple,strawberries...


----------



## dailyskin (Feb 3, 2009)

Wild_Insights said:


> ..only because I was hoping it would last them longer!


 
Haha but don't look a gift horse in the mouth! If your beardie is just nomming the hell out of the greens, I think that's great!


----------

